# ca. 1937 Metalcraft Scamp Wagon



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Along with the Globe Aeroflite, Skippy Deluxe Racer, Streak-O-Lite, and Playboy the Scamp made by Metalcraft all had working headlight(s). This one is a project but does have the original hubcaps. Like the Globe these were reproduced in the 1990s but it is pretty easy to tell the repo from the originals. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2019)

Cool


----------



## BULLITT65 (Oct 29, 2020)

Is this wagon for sale?


----------



## Nashman (Oct 29, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Along with the Globe Aeroflite, Skippy Deluxe Racer, Streak-O-Lite, and Playboy the Scamp made by Metalcraft all had working headlight(s). This one is a project but does have the original hubcaps. Like the Globe these were reproduced in the 1990s but it is pretty easy to tell the repo from the originals. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1026747
> 
> ...



Amazing you have the caps............NICE.........


----------



## 1motime (Oct 29, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Amazing you have the caps............NICE.........



Original Scamp.  Fender trim has been reproduced many times.  Scary sloppy paint prep,  Broken handle?  Putty the heck out of it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2020)

1motime said:


> Original Scamp.  Fender trim has been reproduced many times.  Scary sloppy paint prep,  Broken handle?  Putty the heck out of it!



Yep this is how I got it. I'll take it back to bare metal and correct all the 'fixes' that were attempted and make it right. V/r Shawn


----------

